# Phragmipedum caricinum and p. boisserianum var. czerwiakowianum



## brasphrag (Apr 22, 2013)

This year bloom.

P. caricinum




[/URL][/IMG]



P. boisserianum var. czerwiakowianum


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

I love both of these!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2013)

The cari looks great. This is the first time I've this combination "boisserianum var. czerwiakowianum " I've always seen either/or not one a variety of the other.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. (Green phrags! )


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 22, 2013)

nice greens


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 23, 2013)

Really like the caricinum! So much character!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. (Green phrags! )


You like green Paphs...?!:crazy:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 23, 2013)

both are great


----------



## Chuck (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice.

Chuck


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2013)

Love them both. Nice photos.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 23, 2013)

Really neat!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 27, 2013)

Both are very nice! Two great species!


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes both are very nice.

Can you take a picture with both side by side? I think the size difference of these 2 species is interesting.


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 27, 2013)

*Side by side photo*

Here is, sorry I took the picture at night using flash.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow -- the caricinum looks bigger than I remembered it being.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow -- the caricinum looks bigger than I remembered it being.



I think the perspective of the caricinum in front makes it look bigger than it is.

But that is a nice stout one:wink:

My caricinum is the same size or smaller than most pearcii. When I had a boisserianum var. czerwiakowianum it was a big as most longifolium.


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 28, 2013)

*Better photo*

Now a better photo, flowers are almost side by side and daylight.
Hope this help.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2013)

No image on my screen, try again.


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 28, 2013)

*Another link in imageshack*

Here goes, hope it works


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2013)

Works for me!



Rick said:


> I think the perspective of the caricinum in front makes it look bigger than it is.
> 
> But that is a nice stout one:wink:
> 
> My caricinum is the same size or smaller than most pearcii. When I had a boisserianum var. czerwiakowianum it was a big as most longifolium.


I didn't look at the perspective. That's my recollection, also.


brasphrag said:


> Now a better photo, flowers are almost side by side and daylight.
> Hope this help.


Yes, exactly.


----------

